# Corn Today



## KmH (Jun 15, 2010)

If all goes according to plan, every couple of days I will be making an image from this same exact spot to visually document how fast corn grows. I just realized, I need something in the foreground of the image for scale. (I make no promises, this is a low priority project. )

I *know* the horizon is in the center of this photo. It won't be long till we can no longer _see_ the horizon, for the corn.

Central Iowa, approx. 7 PM (GMT -6), looking due North | Lat: 42 Long: -93 | Elev: 1014 ft. | Pop: 170


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 15, 2010)

KmH said:


> I just realized, I need something in the foreground of the image for scale.


Perfect excuse for some self portraits.


----------



## Big (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful. I love corn fields for some reason. Who says the horizon has to be in the top or bottom third anyway? Isn't it up to the photographer? I usually find myself doing as you did.
Also did you use a ND grad?


----------



## kundalini (Jun 15, 2010)

Plant it and they will grow.


Does anyone realize that the 'Field of Dreams' farm is up for sale? The curent owners take it upon themselves to keep the field prepared and maintained, but are ready to retire. They want the tradition to continue with the new buyers. The homeplace gets many visitors each year.

Nice image.  Will be interested to follow the progression.


----------



## Big (Jun 15, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Plant it and they will grow.
> 
> 
> Does anyone realize that the 'Field of Dreams' farm is up for sale? The curent owners take it upon themselves to keep the field prepared and maintained, but are ready to retire. They want the tradition to continue with the new buyers. The homeplace gets many visitors each year.
> ...


I also heard that. That movie has actually been on a few times this past weekend. (Now back on track lol)


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Plant it and they will grow.
> 
> 
> Does anyone realize that the 'Field of Dreams' farm is up for sale? The curent owners take it upon themselves to keep the field prepared and maintained, but are ready to retire. They want the tradition to continue with the new buyers. The homeplace gets many visitors each year.
> ...


Are you kidding me! ("Is this heaven?" "No, this is Iowa".)

It was front page, headline news here in Iowa. 

No, no filter but next time I'll use a CPL.

I figure the corn stalks will top out at about 8 feet to the top of the tassels.


----------



## Canosonic (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe you should also make the harvesting?


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2010)

beautiful! what wonderful clouds


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2010)

5/18/10. 

All new images will be posted at the beginning of the thread.

We are under a Severe Thunderstorm Warning. The spot I'm taking this shot is on the route I walk several times a day and is about a quarter of a mile from the house. 

I just did my evening walk between downpours and still was able to shoot at about 7 PM.

The overcast was very heavy and you can see from the EXIF it was made at 1/25, f/8, ISO 200, while the first was 1/800, f/14, ISO 200.

I also didn't mention the gear I'm using:

Nikon D300/gripped
Nikon AF-S 12-24mm f/4G (@ 12 mm)
Handheld


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 18, 2010)

KmH said:


> 5/18/10.
> 
> All new images will be posted at the beginning of the thread.


 

Is this the correct date you were meaning to post?


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > 5/18/10.
> ...


Nope, I screwed up.


----------



## KmH (Jun 23, 2010)

Nine days in, and the corn is obviously higher today then it was on the 15th.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 27, 2010)

I like your project. I'll follow it from now on.
Much corn is being grown around me, too. Though the fields tend to be smaller, given that this is Germany and not Iowa. But still: they grow it much and the amount of corn fields is bringing out the environmentalists. "Monoculture". "Heaps of fertilisers needed". Those are their arguments. (I tend to share some of them). 
Last fall, I photographed the harvesting. Was on a corn harvester myself, too, going through the field.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 27, 2010)

So far I really am enjoying this, and the difference in the sky from day to day is cool too.


I am wondering how much longer we will be able to see the rows as we look further towards the backround.


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2010)

From today's shot it doesn't look like it will be much longer. Of course the corn in the back is getting higher too, but there is a limit for sure.

Look how much less of the building on the left and the tree on the right in the background can be seen.


----------



## JohnnyL (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice idea. I never knew corn grew this fast!



KmH said:


> | Lat: 42 Long: -93 | Elev: 1014 ft. | Pop: 170



Just out of curiosity do you follow these points to go back to the same spot? How did you get these info?:thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2010)

JohnnyL said:


> Nice idea. I never knew corn grew this fast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I walk by the same spot every day. The field is near my home and I always stand in front of the same tree for each shot. The Lat:/Long: are approximate because they are rounded.

The corn will top out height wise, long before the harvest. The ears of corn grow much slower than the main stalk and leaves of the plant.

If you lived in say Bristow, Oklahoma, and wanted to know the lat/long and elevation just do a Google search for 'latitude/longitude of Bristow, OK':


----------



## itsajoel (Jun 28, 2010)

I really like #1 and #4


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2010)

I wish you could get one of the old Hee-Haw girls to stand in front of the corn, so we could judge the height of the corn by comparison....you know, by comparing the corn height agaionst the known reference of a red and white a checkered shirt  tied at the belly, and the faded blue denim color of a pair of Daisy Dukes and all...

Br549...


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2010)

Great idea Derrel! :thumbup:

There's got to be some farm girls around here that would fit the bill, and it's Summer Time too. Perfect! 

But, I fear I'm going to be limited to using an 8' light stand instead.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2010)

KmH said:


> Great idea Derrel! :thumbup:
> 
> There's got to be some farm girls around here that would fit the bill, and it's Summer Time too. Perfect!
> 
> But, I fear I'm going to be limited to using an 8' light stand instead.




Yeah,well, there's no light stand that can compare to a lovely midwestern farm girl for cuteness...we need you to see this project through...we'll all collect dimes and nickes and send 'em to you if you can just get a farm lass in front of the camera!!! See what you can do, okay???


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2010)

It's day 17 and the corn is already camera lens high, handheld, standing up. I'm 5' 10" so.....

I was late by about 30 minutes today to go make the shot.


----------



## Redwing24 (Jul 2, 2010)

cool pics, up here in South Dakota farmers didn't get to plant when they should. Flooding, but my neighbor dropped a bag of corn on the ground and I let the girls pick some up  and we planed about 40 plants in the back yard. So when harvest comes around, we can use them as props for halloween and thanksgiving.  So corn should be knee high by 4th july, and its not quite there yet.


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2010)

It's been 26 days (See 1st post for today's image). I now need to shoot 2 hours earlier to maintain shutter speed without upping ISO.

In today's image, you can just see the top of the tree camera left in all the shots. The corn now has tassels.

Again, where I stand is a couple of feet higher than the bottom of the corn stalks, so the tallest corn is about 8 ft tall. The ears of corn have started to form and we can see some of the corn silk:


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, it still looks so green and fresh, here all the corn as rolled up its leaves to fight the drought and heat. It wouldn't be fun to do the same experiment where I am any more, our corn looks really poor these days.


----------



## KmH (Jul 15, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> Wow, it still looks so green and fresh, here all the corn as rolled up its leaves to fight the drought and heat. It wouldn't be fun to do the same experiment where I am any more, our corn looks really poor these days.


We've been getting rain regularly. We had gotten quite a bit the day before.


----------

